# Lost Phone: need to remotely install app to find



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I lost myphone last night and need to remotely install an app to find it. I tried Plan B but it isn't sending me my location so I assume it isn't installing properly (or working properly). Are there any similar app I can try?

(FYI my phone is still one b/c we call it and it rings the normal amount before going to voicemail)

If it's relevant, I'm running Wizard's MIUI on my Droid X from Verizon.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had to move your posts twice this week because you keep posting them in the Android application forum. I've seen you do it in the past as well. Please create them elsewhere from now on. Not only being the wrong forum, it also limits the replies/views you will most likely get.

If you're not the creator of an app/theme, you shouldn't be posting there. http://rootzwiki.com...-app-questions/


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Understood, will do, thanks.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You can try where's my Droid. It will get GPS coordinates and show your phones location using Google Maps

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

So far I've attempted to install Plan B, Android Lost and Where's My Droid Free. They all act like they're going to install properly, but none of them actually appear to have been installed successfully. Although they'll say "Installed" on the market listing after I've attempted to install them, if I log out of the market, log back in and check again, theses apps are no longer listed as installed.

I have a few theories about why this isn't working.
1) The apps are trying to install but the error about not enough storage is being returned (I don't know why I get that sometimes).
2) My phone is somewhere that it doesn't have a data connection.
3) The alarm is going off on my phone. I use an alarm that won't shut off until you disable it by doing math problems it presents. This could be preventing apps from installing.

I don't think the phone is dead or has been compromised by anyone b/c when I call my phone, it still rings a number of times and then goes to voicemail. I'm under the impression that if it was dead, it would go immediately to voicemail...


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Real quick FML-update:
I just called Verizon to see if they could track my phone and they can't. I asked them about call history and they said that there are a lot of outbound calls starting the day I lost it and going to my Google Voice number. There are no texts that have been sent or recieved since about 8 or 9 am the morning I lost it. *facepalm* I feel like an idiot for not checking the records before this. Clearly the continued ringing I've been experiencing was Google Voice handling the calls since my phone number is either off or deactivated. No texts have been received since the morning I lost it indicates it turned off that morning since I know a number of ppl were attempting to text me later that morning and throughout the day.

I've reported it lost and am really hoping that no malicious techno guru gets their hands on it because they could relatively easily access a good amount of personal data via a wipe / sdcard exploration. The paranoid side of me is producing naratives where cab drivers are typically disgruntled and keep any lost phones they find as a consolation prize and have brushed up on their tech skills because of the number of lost phones that come into their possession.

Not much I can do now. I've put the phone on lost/stolen status at Verizon and the Asurion replacement has already arrived.


----------

